# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Μετατροπή γεννήτριας βενζίνης σε υγραερίου

## taxideytis

το ερώτημα το θέτω εδώ μια και δεν υπάρχει κάτι παρεμφερές...
Θα μου πείτε, υπάρχουν έτοιμες γεννήτριες αερίου, ναι, αλλά η βενζίνης υπάρχει ήδη.
Και ερωτώ. Είνια ευκολή ή δύσκολή διαδικασία; Γνωρίζει κανείς το κόστος; 
Βέβαια αυτοί που κάνουν τις μετατροπές στους κινητήρες αυτοκινήτων κάτι θα γνωρίζουν παραπάνω...
Εν τέλει αξίζει; Το κόστος μετατροπής + την οικονομία καυσίμου - την αυξηση της τιμής της βενζίνης...- την αξιοπιστία...

----------


## -nikos-

η πιο απλη-φθηνη επιλογη που εχεις ειναι να ψαξεις για 
μεταχειρισμενο συστημα απο κλαρκ [παλετοφωρο] που τα εχουν 
κανει υγραερια γιατι τα δουλευουν μεσα σε αποθηκες για να μην γεμιζουν καπνους απο
την βενζινη.
Ριθμηζεται ευκολα για μεγαλους και μικρους κινητηρες 
και εχω γνωστο που εκανε μετατροπη στο αυτοκινητο του ΜΟΝΟΣ του 
με απλη προσαρμογη του συστηματος 
που δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο εναν ριθμηση πιεσης με λεβιε γκαζιου :Smile:

----------


## Phatt

Μονοκιλυνδρη ειναι; Ποσα κυβικα;

----------


## taxideytis

firman 3800, 200 κυβικά μονοκύλινδρη.
http://www.toolhouse.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=67

----------


## Phatt

Κοιταξε να δεις, σε παλαιο συστημα αυτοκινητου με μονο ψεκασμο και 900 κυβικα, η εγκατασταση ειναι 500ε τιμη Ελλαδας και 250ε τιμη Βουλγαριας.Βαλε τωρα οτι αυτο ειναι λιγα κυβικα και καρμπιρατερ, αρα ακομη φτηνοτερο.Συνυπολογισε και το οτι δεν χρειαζεται και πιστοποιηση ΚΤΕΟ και λοιπα, που κοστιζουν και αυτα.Δεν εχεις καμια γνωριμια που να ασχολειται με αυτα για να παρεις καμια τιμη;

----------


## taxideytis

άμα έιχα γνωριμία δεν θα ρώταγα...και βέβαια αν η εγκατάσταση ξεπεράσει τα 150 άντε 200 ευρά δεν συμφέρει...και ενοείται οτι θα κάνω μόνος την εγκατάσταση...
καινούργια έχει 400+ (- τα 200 ευρώ που θα πουλήσω αυτήν που έχω...)
οπότε;

----------


## vasilllis

> άμα έιχα γνωριμία δεν θα ρώταγα...και βέβαια αν η εγκατάσταση ξεπεράσει τα 150 άντε 200 ευρά δεν συμφέρει...και ενοείται οτι θα κάνω μόνος την εγκατάσταση...
> καινούργια έχει 400+ (- τα 200 ευρώ που θα πουλήσω αυτήν που έχω...)
> οπότε;



και τι οικονομια νομιζεις οτι θα εχεις??
δεν εχει ιδια τιμη το χυμα αεριο με το να αγοραζεις μπουκαλα.βαλε και τα ασφαλιστικα.εχτρα προστασιες.

----------


## PCMan

Κατ αρχίν τα κλαρκ είναι πετρελαιοκίνητα, όχι βενζινοκίνητα. 2ον δεν έχουν έναν κύλινδρο αλλά 4-6-8 (ανάλογα) άρα θα είναι δυσκολότερο να γίνει η μετατροπή γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κιτ για εναν κύλινδρο.

Η μποτίλια γεμίζει με 15-19 λίτρα(ανάλογα). Μία αγοραστή μποτίλια έχει μέσα 15 λίτρα και κάνει 20-25€. Αμα την γεμίζεις, βάζεις μέχρι 19 περίπου λίτρα και με τιμή 0,75€/λιτρο θα βγει 15€ περίπου. Αρα συμφέρει να γεμίζεις μπουκάλα. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν στην γεμίζουν αν δεν σε ξέρουν(νομίζω είναι παράνομο)

----------


## taxideytis

πάντως βρήκα αυτό... http://www.propanecarbs.com/dualfuelconversion.html
με μια μπουκάλα άρα 20 ευρώ πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας έχω; διότι με 15 λίτρα βενζίνης άρα με 27 ευρώ, σημερινή τιμή βενζίνης, έχω κοντά 10-12 ώρες λειτουργίας.
μένει μόνο η αγορά του κιτ...η αν βρώ κάτι φτιαχτό απο εδώ...που βρήκα..αλλά θέλω πρώτα να το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## Phatt

Κωστα αν δουλευει αυτο, τοτε εγινες μαγκας με πολυ λιγα λεφτα, μακαρι...

----------


## PCMan

> πάντως βρήκα αυτό... http://www.propanecarbs.com/dualfuelconversion.html
> με μια μπουκάλα άρα 20 ευρώ πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας έχω; διότι με 15 λίτρα βενζίνης άρα με 27 ευρώ, σημερινή τιμή βενζίνης, έχω κοντά 10-12 ώρες λειτουργίας.
> μένει μόνο η αγορά του κιτ...η αν βρώ κάτι φτιαχτό απο εδώ...που βρήκα..αλλά θέλω πρώτα να το δοκιμάσω...



Χμ... λογικά θα μπαίνει και στο παπάκι μου ε? (t80).

Καλή πατέντα. Πως ρυθμίζεται το γκάζι όμως? Που το βρίσκουμε αυτό?

Λογικά θα είναι όπως το αμάξι. Τώρα θα σου καίει το πολύ 20 λίτρα αερίου αντί για 15λίτρα βενζίνης. Στα αμάξια καίει 2 λίτρα παραπάνω αέριο στα 100χλμ απ ότι με την βενζίνη.

Δες κι αυτά http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzStoaxjFd8 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=...sacat=0&_clu=2

----------


## Phatt

Το καρμπιρατερ τι σχεση εχει;

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=PCMan;534569]Κατ αρχίν τα κλαρκ είναι πετρελαιοκίνητα, όχι βενζινοκίνητα. 2ον δεν έχουν έναν κύλινδρο αλλά 4-6-8 (ανάλογα) άρα θα είναι δυσκολότερο να γίνει η μετατροπή γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κιτ για εναν κύλινδρο.

QUOTE]

τα περισωτερα  παλετοφορα ειναι βενζηνη και υγραεριο γιατι δουλευουν μεσα σε αποθηκες 
και θα σκαζαν σαν τα ποντικια οι εργαζωμενοι αν ηταν πετρελαιο απο την στοφα που θα μαζευωνταν.
πετρελαιο ειναι τα μηχανηματα που δουλευουν στην υπαιθρο.

μετα για το θεμα των κυλινδρων δεν εχει καμια συμασια αν ειναι 1-4-24 γιατι 
η τροφωδοσια του αεριου γινεται στον αυλο ισαγωγης οπως με τα 
καρμπιρατερ 
και οχι με μπεκ ψεκασμου οπως στα περισωτερα ιντζεξιον αυτοκινητα που 
ακομα και σε αυτα υπαρχουν και μονου ψεκασμου που εχουν μονο ενα μπεκ στον 
αυλο ισαγωγης οπως γινεται και η τροφωδοσια του υγραεριου.

και οι πιο πολλες μετατροπες γινονται με την απλη 15αρα φιαλη του εμποριου 
που οταν αδειασει  την πας και περνεις μια γεματη.

----------


## -nikos-

> πάντως βρήκα αυτό... http://www.propanecarbs.com/dualfuelconversion.html
> με μια μπουκάλα άρα 20 ευρώ πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας έχω; διότι με 15 λίτρα βενζίνης άρα με 27 ευρώ, σημερινή τιμή βενζίνης, έχω κοντά 10-12 ώρες λειτουργίας.
> μένει μόνο η αγορά του κιτ...η αν βρώ κάτι φτιαχτό απο εδώ...που βρήκα..αλλά θέλω πρώτα να το δοκιμάσω...




αυτο ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ψαχνεις,,

----------


## gnt

Βρήκα κ εγώ παρόμοια κιτ στο νετ, κ σήμερα πήγα κ ρώτησα έναν εδώ κοντά που κάνει μετατροπές σε αυτοκίνητα, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι χρειάζεται και κάτι το οποίο θα θερμαίνει το υγραέριο (που ψύχεται λόγω του ότι αποσυμπιέζεται) και ότι αυτοί κάνουν μετατροπές μόνο σε σε υδρόψυκτα μοτέρ για αυτόν το λόγο (προφανώς βάζουν κάποιο εξάρτημα που χρησιμοποιεί τη θερμότητα από τα ψυκτικά υγρά για να θερμαίνει το υγραέριο). Αυτά τα κιτ δεν περιέχουν κάτι τέτοιο, ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα? Ίσως όχι τόσο το καλοκαίρι, αλλά το χειμώνα?

Επίσης έχουν μια ρύθμιση στο load block (όπως το λέει στο λινκ του taxideytis) το οποίο ρυθμίζεται κατά την εγκατάσταση. Από τη στιγμή που το φορτίο δεν είναι σταθερό δε θα πρέπει να ρυ8μίζεται κ η ποσότητα καυσίμου ανάλογα με το φορτίο?

----------


## -nikos-

δεν ειναι η ρωη τετοια που να παγωνουν τα μπεκ,, ειναι πολυ μικροτερη.

----------

gnt (25-06-12)

----------


## vasilllis

[QUOTE=-nikos-;534682]



> Κατ αρχίν τα κλαρκ είναι πετρελαιοκίνητα, όχι βενζινοκίνητα. 2ον δεν έχουν έναν κύλινδρο αλλά 4-6-8 (ανάλογα) άρα θα είναι δυσκολότερο να γίνει η μετατροπή γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κιτ για εναν κύλινδρο.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> τα περισωτερα  παλετοφορα ειναι βενζηνη και υγραεριο γιατι δουλευουν μεσα σε αποθηκες 
> και θα σκαζαν σαν τα ποντικια οι εργαζωμενοι αν ηταν πετρελαιο απο την στοφα που θα μαζευωνταν.
> πετρελαιο ειναι τα μηχανηματα που δουλευουν στην υπαιθρο.
> 
> μετα για το θεμα των κυλινδρων δεν εχει καμια συμασια αν ειναι 1-4-24 γιατι 
> ...



τα περισσοτερα φιλε μου ειναι πετρελαιο και οχι βενζινης.Για εσωτερικους χωρους χρησιμοποιουνε ηλεκτρικα τωρα πια οπου τα φορτιζουνε το βραδυ και το πρωι ειναι φουλ.
Επισης σε κλειστο χωρο πιο ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ειναι η βενζινη λογω του αοσμου-αχρωμου δηλητηριου σε αντιθεση με την καπνα του πετρελαιου.


ΥΓ  για την κουβεντα μας.τα παλετοφορα τα περισσοτερα ειναι χειρος.Τα κλαρκ ειναι με κινητηρα.

----------


## Phatt

Στεφανε, εκτιμω οτι με το συστηματακι της προσθηκης που εδωσες στις φωτογραφιες, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα, χειμωνα-καλοκαιρι.Σκεψου λιγο, οι συσκευες υγραεριου που ειχαμε τοσα χρονια στα σπιτια μας ειχανε πνευμονες και εξαερωτηρες;Μονο τον ρυθμιστη επανω στη φιαλη ειχαμε.Το μονο προβλημα που βλεπω να εχεις, ειναι το θεμα ελεγχου της τροφοδοσιας, δηλαδη, ενα καρμπυρατερ ελεγχει και τον αερα με την πεταλουδα αλλα και το καυσιμο.Εσυ στην δικη σου περιπτωση μπορεις να ελεγχεις χωρια το καυσιμο και χωρια τον αερα.Δηλαδη θα πρεπει να πεσεις ακριβως, για να μην δουλευει στεγνο η πλουσιο το μοτερ σου.Πιστευω πως αυτο σε εναν κινητηρα οπως της γεννητριας, που κραταει σταθερες στροφες, δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολο να το πετυχεις, με σχετικη προπονηση.

----------

gnt (25-06-12)

----------


## micalis

Αν το καρμπυρατερ εχει σωληνακι υποπιεσης,το συνδεεις εκει μεσω ενος ΡΥΘΜΙΣΤΗ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ,και εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## Phatt

Υπαρχει ρυθμιστης πιεσης υγραεριου στο εμποριο που να λειτουργει με υποπιεση;

----------


## stauros772000

η γεννητρια σου ειναι σταθερα φυτεμενη?γιατι αν θες φορητοτητα ,με το αεριο θα χρειαζεσε και ενα καροτσι για να κουβαλας γεννητρια και μπουκαλα.
και ναι ,το υγραεριο αυτοκινητων παγωνει αν δεν το θερμανουμε,γιατι ειναι αρκετη η ποσοτητα που ζηταει η μηχανη ενος οχηματος(αλλα οχι αρκετη για να την εκμεταλευτω για ενα μινι αιρκοντισιο.....γκρρρρρ).το οικιακο,οπως και για την γενητρια σου, δεν νομιζω ,λογω του μικρου ογκου......κανε δοκιμες .......κανε και εναν καλο υπολογισμο για το αν σε συμφερει,γιατι λογω των λιγων κυβικων(αλλα αρκετων ωρων),υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να μην κανεις αποσβεση ουτε σε 5ετια,αν την  δουλευεις μονο κανα μηνα το καλοκαιρακι

----------


## micalis

> Υπαρχει ρυθμιστης πιεσης υγραεριου στο εμποριο που να λειτουργει με υποπιεση;



Το καρμπυρατερ να εχει σωληνακι υποπιεσης και η μπουκαλα ρυθμιστη πιεσης.

----------

